
Google Gives $2 Million to Wikipedia’s Foundation - jmonegro
http://mashable.com/2010/02/16/google-wikipedia-donation/
======
_delirium
The official announcement / press release is actually available, via the
Wikimedia Foundation mailing list:
[http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/foundation-l/2010-Febru...](http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/foundation-l/2010-February/056841.html)

------
icco
This is awesome. I love it when I hear about companies supporting others,
instead of trying to compete.

